# External Auditor



## Fain87 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi,

Anyone have a recommendation on an External Auditor in Canada? I need to get a statement of opening position audited and internal control policies looked over. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I know a great guy in Nunavut, but you have to visit in person by dog sled...want to be a little more specific than Canada wide? Just saying.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

LOL, what a question to ask. Are we to assume you are not a Canadian and therefore do not know of what accounting firms exist in Canada? And further assume that you cannot do a simple Google search to find them? Ummm, how about one of these: https://www.wallstreetmojo.com/accounting-firms-in-canada/

Or did you want some small local accountant in some specific location as Just a Guy suggests? Sometimes we think we are asking a simple question when in fact the things we are leaving out are what makes the question simple vs. just silly.

I am also wondering why you are posting this question in the Frugality section of the forum. Does that mean the prime factor you are looking for is an inexpensive auditor?


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Longtimeago said:


> I am also wondering why you are posting this question in the Frugality section of the forum. Does that mean the prime factor you are looking for is an inexpensive auditor?


I was going to suggest looking at BDO, but then though the same thing... frugality might rule them out.


----------



## Fain87 (Jan 20, 2018)

Longtimeago said:


> LOL, what a question to ask. Are we to assume you are not a Canadian and therefore do not know of what accounting firms exist in Canada? And further assume that you cannot do a simple Google search to find them? Ummm, how about one of these: https://www.wallstreetmojo.com/accounting-firms-in-canada/
> 
> Or did you want some small local accountant in some specific location as Just a Guy suggests? Sometimes we think we are asking a simple question when in fact the things we are leaving out are what makes the question simple vs. just silly.
> 
> I am also wondering why you are posting this question in the Frugality section of the forum. Does that mean the prime factor you are looking for is an inexpensive auditor?


Sounds like you dont have any recommendations, you just enjoy chiming in with nonsense. Why waste your time if you don't have any experiance or input. 

Luckily i've asked this in other forums and found responses that weren't as rude as you.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Fain87 said:


> Sounds like you dont have any recommendations, you just enjoy chiming in with nonsense. Why waste your time if you don't have any experiance or input.
> 
> Luckily i've asked this in other forums and found responses that weren't as rude as you.


Someone may have guessed right in 'other forums' as to what it was you really wanted to ask Fain87 but that doesn't make your question as asked here any less stupid.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Longtimeago said:


> Someone may have guessed right in 'other forums' as to what it was you really wanted to ask Fain87 but that doesn't make your question as asked here any less stupid.


You were a little harsh LTO. He/she is not the first poster to leave out vital information. You guys could have simply asked for the information you needed, but instead, you guys decided to insult. Just saying.


----------



## Fain87 (Jan 20, 2018)

Longtimeago said:


> Someone may have guessed right in 'other forums' as to what it was you really wanted to ask Fain87 but that doesn't make your question as asked here any less stupid.


Why do you feel the need to pipe in on a question if you don't have an answer? 

If you got 30-40 audits done in the past and one CPA was cheap and good than that would be a recommendation. . . Either contribute or don't speak up. It's really not hard to understand man. 

If you don't get audits or have done too few for a frame of reference. That's okay. Just don't raise your hand to answer if you don't have anything to add.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I don’t think adding a province or a city for your request is too much to ask. I know a lot of auditors, but they don’t work interprovincially.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Fain87 said:


> Why do you feel the need to pipe in on a question if you don't have an answer?
> 
> If you got 30-40 audits done in the past and one CPA was cheap and good than that would be a recommendation. . . Either contribute or don't speak up. It's really not hard to understand man.
> 
> If you don't get audits or have done too few for a frame of reference. That's okay. Just don't raise your hand to answer if you don't have anything to add.


Why don't you try asking an intelligent question and then you wouldn't get responses saying, add enough information to make it an intelligent question.

As for, 'It's really not hard to understand man', first you see my handle, use it, that is called being polite Fain87, my name is not 'man'. I gave you a general answer to your question as asked, Google has plenty of listings for accountants. You provided NO information in your OP to suggest 'cheap and good' was a requirement. 

If you can't stand the heat Fain87, get out of the kitchen as they say. Your question as asked was stupid. That doesn't mean you are being called stupid it simply means your question was stupid. You could try learning from that if you aren't stupid, or you can persist in crying about being told it was stupid and saying, 'you don't have an answer'.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Just a Guy said:


> I don’t think adding a province or a city for your request is too much to ask. I know a lot of auditors, but they don’t work interprovincially.


Here, let me save Fain87 having to type his response again Just a Guy.

"Why do you feel the need to pipe in on a question if you don't have an answer?"


----------



## Fain87 (Jan 20, 2018)

Longtimeago said:


> Why don't you try asking an intelligent question and then you wouldn't get responses saying, add enough information to make it an intelligent question.
> 
> As for, 'It's really not hard to understand man', first you see my handle, use it, that is called being polite Fain87, my name is not 'man'. I gave you a general answer to your question as asked, Google has plenty of listings for accountants. You provided NO information in your OP to suggest 'cheap and good' was a requirement.
> 
> If you can't stand the heat Fain87, get out of the kitchen as they say. Your question as asked was stupid. That doesn't mean you are being called stupid it simply means your question was stupid. You could try learning from that if you aren't stupid, or you can persist in crying about being told it was stupid and saying, 'you don't have an answer'.


It's a simple concept to understand. If you aren't replying with an answer, you're wasting time for both of us. I'm not crying about anything. Someone nicer and more helpful supplied a good answer, and have signed a letter of engagement with the auditor at great price. So blasting the question across message boards did help me, even if i wasted a little time listening to your non-answer. 

Easy done.


----------



## Fain87 (Jan 20, 2018)

Just a Guy said:


> I don’t think adding a province or a city for your request is too much to ask. I know a lot of auditors, but they don’t work interprovincially.


I had no location requirements for the province. Anywhere inside the country is/was good enough for me. . . Just authorized to do an Audit in Canada. 

Cheers


----------

